# Bred Jersey Heifer for family milk cow. North East Pa. $900



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Macy Moo, She is a 22 month old bred Heifer. She is Half Jersey and half Holstein.

Macy, has been hand raised by us to be sold as a family milk cow. She is very friendly and likes to be pet. She can be brushed all over and isn't pushy. She comes when called and likes to give cow licks... She is fully halter trained and does well on lead. She is of course fence trained. She has been bred since October we wanted her to be plenty old enough. She was bread Strait Jersey. (we have the sir info from select sires.) She is currently around 1000 pounds (weight tape.) If your interested in a sociable nice family milk cow Macy is as sweet as they come.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal. You shouldn't have any trouble getting her sold.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Macy, is still available. She is due to calve in just a few short weeks. She is well bagged up and should give lots of milk.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I would jump on this in a heartbeat if she were closer!


----------

